# Kindle book covers that look like print books?



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

_Are_ there Kindle book covers that look like print book covers? I was talking with a friend and her daughter about Kindles and covers and the daughter said (jokingly--I think), that it would be great to have one that looked like a textbook so she could sneak some reading in during class. Then the mother and I came up with idea of a cover that looks like a bible--for those who want to read in church! 

Okay, these ideas are kind of silly, but so often even silly ideas are "nothing new under the sun," so maybe there is already something like this available?


----------



## Rhonda Helms (Apr 8, 2011)

Someone posted how they made a kindle cover OUT of a book...wish I could find that thread. It was really neat.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Rhonda Stapleton said:


> Someone posted how they made a kindle cover OUT of a book...wish I could find that thread. It was really neat.


Oh, that would be neat! And I suppose you could photocopy a book cover (such as a textbook you are currently using) and somehow make a kindle cover from that. (I say "you" meaning, not me, because I'm not that talented when it comes to making things!)


----------



## schuttziejr (May 25, 2010)

At Target in their Kindle display area, directly underneath (of course, this is in my own local store.) They have some m-edge cases that are covered to look like the NewYorker, they're colorful and practical  Thought this would help possibly!

Here's a link to M-Edge's site!
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-newyorker.psp


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

schuttziejr said:


> At Target in their Kindle display area, directly underneath (of course, this is in my own local store.) They have some m-edge cases that are covered to look like the NewYorker, they're colorful and practical  Thought this would help possibly!
> 
> Here's a link to M-Edge's site!
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-newyorker.psp


Those look so cool!


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> There are sellers over at Etsy.com and elsewhere that sell covers for Kindle, iPad, Nook and other devices that are made from vintage hardback books. Here are three of those sellers at Etsy:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/vintagecovers
> 
> ...


_*Thank you!!!!!!!*_


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Look at this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,70264.0.html

Also, I saw an M-edge cover that someone had designed and it looked exactly like a Composition Notebook. It was really neat looking. Have you seen the M-edge feature called My-Edge where you can design a cover that looks like whatever you want.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Look at this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,70264.0.html
> 
> Also, I saw an M-edge cover that someone had designed and it looked exactly like a Composition Notebook. It was really neat looking. Have you seen the M-edge feature called My-Edge where you can design a cover that looks like whatever you want.


Thanks! So many choices! Amazing!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok, now I need one of these, only I want mine to be made from a Jane Austen book... Or Dickens.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Dara England said:


> Ok, now I need one of these, only I want mine to be made from a Jane Austen book... Or Dickens.


Oh, both of those would be great! 

Just had a thought--the ultimate in promotion would be to have our _own_ book covers as kindle covers!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann Herrick said:


> Just had a thought--the ultimate in promotion would be to have our _own_ book covers as kindle covers!


That's a fun idea! I also think it would be great to have a Kindle cover with a clear pocket in the front where you could insert different book covers to suit your mood-or have a cover of the book you're currently reading.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> That's a fun idea! I also think it would be great to have a Kindle cover with a clear pocket in the front where you could insert different book covers to suit your mood-or have a cover of the book you're currently reading.


Ooh, I like that idea, too!


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I love it!  When people go to bug me at work with the dreaded interruption "whatcha reading?"  I can hold up Fox in Socks and refuse to answer.


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

Journal Style,







Pride and Prejudice,







Sherlock Holmes,







Interior.

That's the whole premise of my company. See more at www.goinbook.com or here, http://kck.st/mFu95F

Thanks,

John


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Those are cool, inBook!


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you! Available soon on Amazon too!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2011)

M-Edge has recently launched a new part of their website called MyEdge.  This site allows for customers to create customized e-reader or tablet cases to look like their favorite book, pattern, family photo...really the sky is the limit.  In our Style Library we have worked with authors, artists, and publishers to create an extensive library of offerings...which happen to include several Out of Print style covers, which feature popular classic book covers.

www.medgestore.com

Enjoy!


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

Check these out
http://www.dodocase.com/products/dodocase-for-kindle

http://padandquill.com/the-case-for-kindle.html

http://shop.portenzo.com/product_p/kindle_3_case.htm[url

http://treegloo.com/


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I always wanted to try my hand on something like that and made an iPad cover from a damaged book I found in a used book store. It was a bit of trial and error (I hid the error with my label ). Here are the pictures of my first effort...

























I used a cheap plastic back cover to hold the iPad - for a Kindle corner straps should be fine as it is much lighter


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Your cover looks very nice, manou!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Now that is very creative, Manou!  Good job.


----------



## Jeff Rivera (Jun 22, 2011)

That's a great cover, Manou! I like the thought of dressing my Kindle up in a vintage hardcover.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Jeff Rivera said:


> That's a great cover, Manou! I like the thought of dressing my Kindle up in a vintage hardcover.


Making it was really not too hard. There are quit a number of easy to follow tutorials on instrcuctables


----------

